
Why Is Texting Hard? - thejunkeymonkey
What do you guys think is the hardest part about texting? Do you not know what to say? Are you scared of being misinterpreted or being too harsh? When and with who? Do you wish there was an app to improve your texts?
======
bediger4000
"Typing" on the tiny little qwerty keyboards seems like a big part of the
problem to me. The difficulty of that typing makes people abbreviate, tends to
make messages small to tiny, and necessitates autocorrect, which leads to
gross misunderstandings sometimes.

